# Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber



## David Martin (1. März 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,705693


----------



## Odin333 (1. März 2010)

Erstmal abwarten was die Versuchskaninchen zum Kopierschutz sagen.


----------



## DomShadow (1. März 2010)

Wieso kommt das in DE eig. am 4.3 und in den USA erst am 16.3.10?


----------



## derDriver (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten was die Versuchskaninchen zum Kopierschutz sagen.


 Wieso konntest du DomShadows Frage schon beantworten, bevor er gefragt hat????


----------



## terrormensch2 (10. März 2010)

*AW:*

bin gerade in der dabei Den Borgia zu töten, aber wenn ich auf der letzten Plattform fast über ihm, stehe und die Attentas option zur Verfügung steht und ich dann auch klicke, sprngt Ezio nach unten und keiner ist mehr da, Weder Borgia noch die wachen, nur noch die Mönche und die anderen schwer Glöubigen. Was tun? oder ist das normal und ich weiss nur nicht wies weiter gehen soll? HILFEE!


----------



## Br1ll (15. März 2010)

*AW:*

Meine Wenigkeit hat das gleiche Problem. Schließlich habe ich ihn kurzerhand erschossen und es ging weiter!

Doch nun habe ihc ein anderes Problem:
Mir feghlt eine schwere Waffe! die 2. von oben im Waffenraum der Villa! Wo kriege ich die?
Außerdem, wer hat shcon alle Federn gefunden oder die 20 Rätsel entdeckt?


----------



## Solux (9. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

Nette Komplettlösung gut gemacht und hilft auch hier und da mal


----------



## Loki2643 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

Lösung ist wirklich gut nachvollziehbar. Allerdings kann ich das nur beurteilen bis zu dem Punkt, an dem ich gerade bin... will mir ja nicht die Arbeit ersparen, solange es noch ohne geht...  Die Allgemeinen Tipps sind auch nicht schlecht. Mir fehlen nur 2 Dinge: Karten der Federn (die alle zu finden sprengt meinen mir gesetzten Zeitrahmen und meine Frustgrenze... finde die nur so selten) und Alles zusammen als PDF zum Download (falls ich nicht doch ganz ohne durchkomme...) *g*


----------



## AssAsinsCreed2 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

kann mir jemand helfen ich komme nicht weiter bei diesen kodex seiten ich hab 27 von 30 finde aber keine mehr bitte beantworten pls!!!


----------



## Callibso (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

Hilfe, ich kriege den Seitwärtssprung von der Wand zur Stange im überfluteten Raum in Visitazione nicht hin. Ständig landet Ezio im Wasser. Gibt es einen Trick?


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

Der Trick ist, die Tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge zu drücken 

Da hab ich auch geflucht, bis ich das drin hatte. Schau mal, ob im Handbuch oder ingame irgendwas dazu steht, wie man diesen Sprung hinkriegt.


----------



## Oursee (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*

Ich habe Probleme bei der Szene mit Altair, wo man den Turm raufklettern muss. Wenn ich auf dem Balkon bin komme ich nicht auf den Balken drauf. Egal ob ich versuche da drauf zu springen oder ich einen wandlauf mache. Ich komme einfach nicht an den Balken. Ist das ein Spielfehler oder mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*



Oursee schrieb:


> Ich habe Probleme bei der Szene mit Altair, wo man den Turm raufklettern muss. Wenn ich auf dem Balkon bin komme ich nicht auf den Balken drauf. Egal ob ich versuche da drauf zu springen oder ich einen wandlauf mache. Ich komme einfach nicht an den Balken. Ist das ein Spielfehler oder mache ich etwas falsch?


Dieser Balken ist legendär.
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, muss man wirklich nur drunter stehen (auf dem Geländer) und hoch springen. Bei AC1 habe ich immer versucht seitlich von der Ballustrade aus darauf zu springen, was nicht funktioniert und bei AC2 war ich dann erstmal genauso unbeholfen.


----------



## Oursee (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Assassin's Creed 2 (PC): Tipps, Komplettlösung, Glyphen und Assassinen-Gräber*



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oursee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe Probleme bei der Szene mit Altair, wo man den Turm raufklettern muss. Wenn ich auf dem Balkon bin komme ich nicht auf den Balken drauf. Egal ob ich versuche da drauf zu springen oder ich einen wandlauf mache. Ich komme einfach nicht an den Balken. Ist das ein Spielfehler oder mache ich etwas falsch?
> ...


Vielen Dank   jetzt hat es funktioniert.


----------



## Celeritas (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich spiele erst seit kurzem AC2 und irgendwie komm ich bei dieser Sequenz beim Training mit Ezios Onkel nicht weiter. Das entwaffnen klappt nicht, obwohl ich die richtige Tastenkombination laut Anleitung verwende. Hat jemand ne Idee oder kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## dinle35 (11. Juli 2012)

ich habe 29 kodex seiten gefunden ich weiss aber nicht wo der 30 kodexseite ist ich habe von florenz bis hin venedig gegagen aber nichts gefunden um weiter zu spielen
kannst du mir da vieleicht helfen wo der letzte Kodexseite zu finden ist. würde mich sehr freuen?


----------



## dinle35 (11. Juli 2012)

*Kodx seiten*



AssAsinsCreed2 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand helfen ich komme nicht weiter bei diesen kodex seiten ich hab 27 von 30 finde aber keine mehr bitte beantworten pls!!!


 Ich habe 29 gefunden finde den letzten nicht guck mal genau bei venedig oder florenz nach bei der karte wir  es angezeigt beim inventar


----------



## dinle35 (12. Juli 2012)

ich habe es geschaft leute


----------

